# Does Ibuprofen cause "Sticky Blood" for Type 2 diabetes?



## baroldino (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi there
My father has been diagnosed in the last few years with Type 2 Diabetes; he really suffers from hip pain, really struggles walking (he's a big chap) and the only real relief he gets is by taking anti-inflammatory, namely Ibuprofen (over the counter, 200mg I think).
He has been to the doctor, the doctor has said that he would strongly discourage the use of ibuprofen for people with Type 2 Diabetes as it causes “sticky blood”. Dad being the non-medicine taking type now refuses to take them but prefers to struggle on through the difficulty in walking/getting out of a car through the fear of sticky blood – it’s so painful to watch him try and get about.
I have done some research online and could not find anything relating to this so-called sticky blood; what I have found is that it is not recommended to take ibuprofen if you have kidney issues (which he does not). Has anyone ever heard of sticky blood? What even is sticky blood? Given that I could not locate anything about sticky blood we persuaded him to go back to the doctor for further help/clarification, the doctor maintains that he should definitely avoid because consequently he will end up with sticky blood. 
If there is any assistance or medical proof of this, can you please point me in the direction of it?
Thank you!!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 7, 2015)

Never heard of it frankly.

If it were me though I'd ask the doctor for the medical name of it!

However if you want to scare yourself

http://www.drugs.com/sfx/ibuprofen-side-effects.html

but whatever drug you chose to look up on that site, you'd never take any drug for anything even if you were dying, having read that first.

It does mention liver things if you scroll down - hyperkalemia though is low sodium and as a diabetic he'll have a(t least annually) a 'U & E' blood test, so that would be spotted in those results.


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 7, 2015)

How strange - I'm type 2 and my doctors have recommended Ibuprofen or Nurofen! I've not heard of sticky blood and haven't had any problems with Ibuprofen.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi, I haven't heard of it either  If the doctor won't (or can't) explain what the problem is, has he not given your father at least an alternative form of pain relief? Is he on any other medications? I seem to remember a few years back, when I was on 11 different drugs, one of them said that ibuprofen should be avoided - I think it may have been statins. I spoke to my GP about it and she suggested I use a topical ibuprofen gel instead.

I would suggest that he speaks to his pharmacist - they are usually much more clued up about drugs and interactions/side-effects than GPs.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 7, 2015)

Another vote for asking a pharmacist - always my first port of call with a question about medicines. Either a pharmacist in a chemist shop or phonecall to my former TA medical unit mate.


----------



## SimplesL (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi 

It  was suggested to me that T2's can have sticky blood when I took part in a study for using low dose aspirin a few years ago, but I've got no idea what it is. As far as the anti-inflammatory go I was once told by a pharmacist not to take them for more than 3 days (for a painful shoulder). 

I went to GP who prescribed me paracetamol at 200 a time for when it flares up.

Take care


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 7, 2015)

trophywench said:


> hyperkalemia though is low sodium



Actually, hyperkalaemia is high blood potassium. Low blood sodium is hyponatraemia.

I too have never heard of sticky blood; I know of the kidney toxicity of ibuprofen (it's why I am no longer allowed NSAIDs; I have been switched from aspirin for stroke prevention to clopidogrel). For those without kidney problems, ibuprofen is one of the best non-prescription painkillers available.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 7, 2015)

oops Robert, but my point about it was that it would be picked up pretty damn quick if it occurred , so there's no need to worry about it - unless it does happen but it probably won't anyway!


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 7, 2015)

People who are diabetic and smoke have sticky blood. We had it explained to us at our initial gathering of new diabetics. It explains why some diabetics who are also smokers  are more prone to loosing toes or have bad circulation. My late sister lost her leg as a result


----------



## baroldino (Feb 9, 2015)

*Thanks everyone!*

I appreciate all of your comments and feedback, I did a bit more on the sticky blood scenario, the medical term for it is: "antiphospholipid syndrome". I have googled the life out of it and I cannot find any links between T2 folks and Ibprofen/Nurofen or anything of that ilk causing it. I think my Dad is on Statins so that may be something, but again nothing concrete that links the two. 
I will be printing this out and showing him what has been suggested here and it will hopefully lead to him getting better support/assistance.
He's the type who will respect a medical opinion over what we all tell him but when he has the medical professional telling him not to take them, he prefers to just plod on and this is not the way forward!
Very grateful, thank you again!


----------



## Caroline (Feb 9, 2015)

Last year when I was having my treatment and I needed extra pain relief I took advice and told ibuprofen and Paracetemol were both quite safe with diabetes, but if you are not sure do take medical advice


----------

